# Pet Names!



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 30, 2006)

So o.k., I'm sure this sounds lame but I am curious, does anyone here have a pet name for their ambulances?  Let me know! ^_^


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 30, 2006)

The guys around the department refer to my big ole truck as the "Urban Assault Vehicle" because it is so much bigger than the other ambulances our department has.  I just refer to it as the truck or ambulance.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 30, 2006)

"The  Box"


----------



## yowzer (Dec 30, 2006)

Piece of crap?


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 31, 2006)

yowzer said:


> Piece of crap?


LOL




"The rig"


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 31, 2006)

At the college we have 3 training ambulances and 1 BLS unit for the various college and internship events so here it goes, We have 1 type 3 her name is Ethel, the bls unit is named Suzie, the other two trainers are named Louise and Donna.  I guess it comes from me giving nicknames to my old cars, had a 69 Mustang and I called her Pony girl!^_^  ^_^


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 31, 2006)

schitbox

(these extra characters added because apparantly responses are required to be at least 10 characters. i find this rule to be pointless btu am abiding by it by necessity. is that enough characters for you auto censor?????)


----------



## yowzer (Jan 1, 2007)

Mercy4Angels said:


> LOL



In the last three weeks, I have yet to finish a complete shift starting out with the regular ambulance without having to switch into a backup, or having to use a backup for the entire time because the normal one's in the shop.


And the backup's paint job has the logos of a company that got bought out 10 years ago...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 1, 2007)

yowzer said:


> And the backup's paint job has the logos of a company that got bought out 10 years ago...




Wow ! a 10 year old unit.. that is strange... !

R/r 911


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Jan 1, 2007)

geez our rig are only a few years old at most...


----------



## yowzer (Jan 1, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Wow ! a 10 year old unit.. that is strange... !



Welcome to the joys of working for a private company without any contracts that have maximum mileage requirements. Ambulances are used for as long as the mechanics can keep them running (Not too much longer in this case.)

The vast majority of our fleet (All but three newish Brauns, two 2002's, one 2005) is 8-10 years old with well over a quarter million miles on them. At least one that's still in regular use has 400,000+ miles.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 1, 2007)

I call mine "the Bus", others call theirs The Unit or The Truck. On a side note, we just purchased a unit from FDNY that came pre-equipped with a painted-over bullet hole in the rear door!  If only it could talk!!


----------



## Medivixen (Jan 2, 2007)

one of the services I worked for had 4 units and the oldest one was referred to as "Dennis" I cant remember why but I think it had to do with the owners dad being named Dennis and he was really old and always in the hospital(unit always breaking down)


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

Golf Cart. E-Z GO for now.


----------

